# Ideas of how to use dial indicator to monitor cross slide on 1973 10K



## twooldvolvos (Mar 27, 2021)

I am getting to know my 1974 South Bend 10K.  One issue I am working on is how to comfortably monitor the position of my cross slide during turning.  Its a challenge for me to see the marks on my cross slide dial.  So I would like to set up a dial indicator to make it easier to see.  With the tools I have, I can do it but not efficiently as shown in this pic.  I used a magnetic holder stuck to the apron with a dial indicator swung up around touching on my tool post.






It is a bulky and awkward setup but it is much easier for me to read than my cross feed dial.

One problem is that the area where my magnetic base is stuck is not flat so it doesn't seat firmly.  If you look at this pic you will see that its mounting surface is rounded slightly.







Do any of you have a cleaner setup you can recommend or comments on using a dial indicator as opposed to squinting at the dials?  Thanks.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 27, 2021)

Buy a couple


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 27, 2021)

I was going to suggest the same thing. 
@twooldvolvos we have identical lathes with the large dials. 
I have terrible close up vision so I use a pair of safety glasses that have a 2x magnifying area at the bottom of the lens. They work fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 27, 2021)

if you were so inclined, you could move the indicator to the aft position and indicate on the other end of the cross slide


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 27, 2021)

The problem with using a DI, particularly on one of those donkey dicks, is that it introduces multiple possibilities for movement. This is especially true when you are trying to do it on a running (vibrating) machine over a period of time. If you really want to do it this way, make a rigid mount specific for the purpose that bolts to the machine.


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 27, 2021)

I wouldn't trust the readings I got from a DI hooked up this way.  MrWhoopee's head mounted magnifier is the way to go.


----------



## pacifica (Mar 27, 2021)

How about the back side? There should be an available bolt where the cross slide clamps on to the back rail, add a square of steel.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Mar 27, 2021)

pacifica said:


> How about the back side? There should be an available bolt where the cross slide clamps on to the back rail, add a square of steel.


Thanks.  I'll take a look.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Mar 27, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> The problem with using a DI, particularly on one of those donkey dicks, is that it introduces multiple possibilities for movement. This is especially true when you are trying to do it on a running (vibrating) machine over a period of time. If you really want to do it this way, make a rigid mount specific for the purpose that bolts to the machine.


"Donkey Dick"  Great description.  I wonder if that term is in the sales literature?


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 27, 2021)

twooldvolvos said:


> "Donkey Dick"  Great description.  I wonder if that term is in the sales literature?


I believe it is copyrighted by the Flexbar Machine Corp.








						Inspection, Measurement, Precision, and Safety equipment
					

Flexbar, the producer of metrology grade replica and casting materials, also offers a growing line of precision measuring instruments, optical and video inspection systems, machine tool accessories, and the Flexbar Safety Guard System. Safety PPE panels for social distancing and barrier protection.



					www.flexbar.com
				




Of course, that could just be machine shop legend.


----------



## SLK001 (Mar 28, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> I believe it is copyrighted by the Flexbar Machine Corp.



In the '70's, I worked in a rubber hose manufacturing plant.  One of the hoses we produced was a 2" diameter hose, in various colors.  Now THAT hose was called "donkey dick" by all the guys in the plant.  I don't know what all the women called it.  A "cheap date"?  "Good times"?


----------



## Bamban (Mar 28, 2021)

Here is one my 1236.


----------



## finsruskw (Mar 28, 2021)

This works for me on my 9A for most apps.
You can make different extensions with longer slots if need be and angle the top rear corner so you can rotate the DI up & out of the way when not used.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 28, 2021)

If this is to be a permanent solution to poor vision, I would go with a small dro just on the cross slide.
If it's just a dirty, hard to read dial, or a combination of a hard to read dial and poor vision, I would take the dial off, clean and polish it, fill in the numbers and lines with black paint, then scotch brite the dial to leave the black paint behind in the markings.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Apr 2, 2021)

finsruskw said:


> This works for me on my 9A for most apps.
> You can make different extensions with longer slots if need be and angle the top rear corner so you can rotate the DI up & out of the way when not used.


Thanks for the pic.  Do you find yourself using the indicator in place of the dial markings on your cross slide or use a combination of both?  For example, if I know I need to reduce a part by say .100, I'm wondering if I could touch off, zero the indicator and then turn the part until the indicator shows close to .100 before I get a micrometer out to finish up.  Some of the comments lead me to believe the dials are all that should be needed.


----------



## finsruskw (Apr 3, 2021)

I usually "sneak" up on the .100 or whatever and use a mic. from there.
Start checking around .090" or so.


----------

